# 2012 cruze 1.8lt jerking



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It could be a clunky downshift into 2nd gear. Not sure why it would be clunky. Automatic transmissions can be clunky at times, though. 

The rolling back is the car putting itself into Neutral when stopped and in Drive. Supposedly it's a fuel-saving measure. 

How many miles on it? It does have the 100k mile powertrain warranty, so it has a long time under warranty yet. I'd drive it for now, and bring it back when it starts doing it consistently.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would take it to the dealer when you have a chance. It doesn't sound alarming yet, but why risk it? It won't cost you a penny.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a similar jerk that happens the most when downshifting into 3rd gear in manumatic, or in automatic if I romp on it to speed up around someone, and happen to let off a half second before it is about to up shift, and then it just kills all power and then WHOA [jerks a new one as the transmission grabs].

Also, I've found that ever since ~25-30K miles, if I'm driving for more than 10 minutes, then shift into reverse after stopping and try to give it gas before rolling for close to a foot to get it started, it jerks 2-4 times and then goes. I might be to blame for this, but my transmission still shifts normally in auto, and I can shift without jerks in manu-mode so i'll ride it out.

EDIT: I also have the 1.8, which for the 1.4T owners, has a slightly different top end and first gear ratios, so i'm not entirely sure how much help/similarity there is between the two transmissions [no offense ].


----------



## cruze_nadz (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi, I have just experienced this repeated jerking when i change into reverse gear. has anyone had a similar experince or can offer any advice? thnx


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

cruze_nadz said:


> Hi, I have just experienced this repeated jerking when i change into reverse gear. has anyone had a similar experince or can offer any advice? thnx


Finally someone else with the same problem as me !!

My experience with it is to simply come to a stop, shift into reverse, wait a second, then take your foot off the brake and wait until it starts to slowly roll before giving it gas. Treat it like a manual transmission, you gotta get it going first or the clutch will give out.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> Finally someone else with the same problem as me !!
> 
> My experience with it is to simply come to a stop, shift into reverse, wait a second, then take your foot off the brake and wait until it starts to slowly roll before giving it gas. Treat it like a manual transmission, you gotta get it going first or the clutch will give out.


Make that 3, always happens to me, it jerks into reverse like it hates life


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm tempted to rip our tranny apart and see what the problem is. Maybe its a bad shifter or something.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze_nadz said:


> Hi, I have just experienced this repeated jerking when i change into reverse gear. has anyone had a similar experince or can offer any advice? thnx


Hey cruze_nadz I would suggest that you take the vehicle to a Chevrolet dealer. A diagnosis is an important part in determining the cause of the jerking and nature of the concern. It also helps to determine the estimated cost of repairs. Once a proper diagnosis has been conducted by a GM dealership you can decide how you want to proceed. I would be happy to locate your nearest dealer for you. If you would like for me to do that please send me a private message. Look forward to hearing from you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'm tempted to rip our tranny apart and see what the problem is. Maybe its a bad shifter or something.


If i had the tools and a lift i would do it... It is something i brought up at TWO different dealers, they felt the jerking but they stated that this was normal operation.


----------

